# red ruby ram?



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I was at a LFS today that had "red ruby rams". They said it would grow to 4-5" and so was not really a dwarf cichlid. It was certainly a ram, and was already about 3". I do not remember the scientific name or if they even had it posted. I cannot find any info on a fish by this common name. Any ideas?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Just another generic name for a bolivian ram that's popping up...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just another generic name for a bolivian ram that's popping up...


Another mutant?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably not, 'ruby clown ram' was their first old comman name when they first entered the hobby ... probably just a play off that.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope, not a mutant, they're pure bred bolivian ram - and the LFS is mistaken in the size they grow to.

An LFS out here explained to me that they list them as "red ruby cichlids" sometimes instead of bolivian ram to give the potential buyer the understanding that they are cichlids, and not 100% peaceful community fish like say tetra, or anabatoids ect...

Obviously this is just a play on that - it generates more sales an interest, as you can see here


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I wonder if they could be 'Geophagus' steindachneri. While they don't quite look like rams, I have seen nice _red_ ones in LFS for sale that would of been around the 3' mark.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Nope, not a mutant, they're pure bred bolivian ram - and the LFS is mistaken in the size they grow to.


The size is what threw me off! Of course, LFS can make mistakes... :wink:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Or lie to make a sale


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

I have also seen in recent years clown rams as they were called by my LFS. They are basically blood parrots to draw a comparison, or also balloon mollies. Rams have become so popular, atleast where I live (CA), that they were coming out with as many different strains as possible to try and sell them. It is possible that this is what your seeing. Did it have the shape of a normal ram, or was it "inflated" so to speak.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

These were not Bolivian Rams. They were also not mollies or blood parrots - those are painfully obvious. I don't think they were any Geophagus either. They were not one of the hybrid round (bloated/balloon) rams either.

They had the distinct curved snout of a ram, did not have any of the body markings of the Bolivian Rams, they had a slight redness to the body as opposed to the yellow and blue of the Bolivians and had red on the tip of the dorsal and caudal fins if I remember correctly.

They were already bigger in the store than any Bolivians that I have seen. This was at a very reputable store also. The store is too far away for me to drive there again anytime soon. Maybe I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure then, that's the problem with common names...pictures would be very very useful.


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

Were they cupid cichlids, *Biotodoma cupido*? A few stores around me carry them in a smaller size and I originally thought they were Bolivian rams. Their body shape is very similar. They grow to about 5" and are peaceful.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

ryansmith said:


> Were they cupid cichlids, *Biotodoma cupido*? A few stores around me carry them in a smaller size and I originally thought they were Bolivian rams. Their body shape is very similar. They grow to about 5" and are peaceful.


That could be it. I am losing the original picture in my mind after looking at so many pictures of fish lately. I lot of conflicting information about this fish as well.


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

they sell Bolivian Rams at my LFS with the name of Ruby Clown Cichlid. I asked the manager if they were Bolivian Rams or another species, and he said no its called Ruby Clown, but I know for a fact it was a pure Bolivian Ram.

I didn't trust that idiot, last time I went there, he was selling a Red Devil with the name of Red Bay Snook. And was selling it for the price of his other Snooks (like $15.00) when red devils here are like $5.00. Just because the red devil jumped from it's tank to the neighbor tank full of red bay snooks.


----------

